# Would a nurse please be able to advise?



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hello there

Would someone please be able to advise/help me? Tomorrow I'll be D/Regging for 40 days, I've taken Norethisterone tabs which brought AF last Monday 20th Feb, since then I've had another scan & blood test, scan showed I had D/R but blood tests confirmed hormonal levels still too high   . I have another blood test tomorrow , but what's worrying me is that I still have a fair amount of CM ( sorry TMI   ) Could this be an indication that the Buserelin injections still haven't worked?

Please advise, I'm at my wits' ends, this is just a never ending nightmare  

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

BABYWISH,

I am sorry I cant help you hunny,I have been following your posts on this thread cos I am worried I have ov'd while d/r too.I called my clinic today and they say that this happens sometimes and to go for my scan next Mon as normal and they will take it from there,its so frustrating isn't it??

I really hope someone can offer you some advice very soon   

Kelly x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Kelly

Thanks for your reply hun, I rung the clinic today & I explained my concerns & they did say that CM could be an indication that my body still hasn't shut down, so I'm not holding much hope for tomorrow   .

I hope that you have better luck

Take care & let me know how you get on

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Babywish,

Still keeping everything crossed for you,I am same as you,had lots of cm(sorry tmi) over fri/sat and lots of ov type pains,so I am pretty sure that I have ov'd,just got to wait till Monday to find out for definate.

One lady on a thread I post on said she swore she had ov'd while d/r but when she went for her scan all was fine   suppose we will just have to wait.

Big hugs for you chick  

Kelly x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Well I went for my blood test yesterday & my levels are still too high. I've got till next Tuesday, & if the levels haven't gone down enough I've been told they are going to abandon the cycle.

I'm shocked & can't stop


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

hi babywish
well i know exactly how you feel,its happened to me twice now,they have now put me on sp,i have to have the pill for 21 days then start dr then straight onto stimms so i know how it feels try and be strong and hope this cycle improves for you best of luck lisa xx i noticed you are from nottingham are you at care xxx


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

sorry babywish just read from manchester sorry lisa xxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Lisa
Thanks for your reply hun, what do you mean they've put you on "sp"?

Sorry this has happened to you too, did they explained to you why it happens?
Hope things work out for you on this cycle.

Take care
xx


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

hi babywsh SP means short protocol i was on long one twice before so they are trying me on SP now to see if i get more follies are you on the long protocol ? lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

hi kelly how do i get on to the notts thread,if you dont mind lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

hi babywish i will try and explain a bit better not that i fully understand it myself,i seem to dr ok but last time i actully ovualted my self as well, so they are putting me on the pill,i take this for 21 days then after i wait for a bleed then start dr injections for 2 days then straight on to stimms so at present on day 12 of the pill regarding the pill,they give you this to help me shut down better i think, i try and take it all in but im a bit of a idiot(     ) LOL,hope iv'e made a bit of sense lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Lisa
Thank you for explaining things to me, I'm on Long Protocol coz I'm doing Egg Share, so my poor recipient is also coasting along   . That's why I've been given till next tuesday & if nothing's happened they'll abandon the cycle  .

xx


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

hi babywish
is egg share where you give people your eggs     lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Lisa

Yes it is

xx


----------

